# Neuling/Wiedereinsteiger sucht Infos über Zaskar LE



## Rahbari (27. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich bin neu in diesem tollen Forum!

Als Jugendlicher in den 90er Jahren war ich ein Mountainbike-Freak. Geld war knapp und die Traumbikes konnte man sich natürlich nicht leisten. 1994 hätte ich mir fast ein GT Avalanche gekauft; am Ende hatte ich mich dann noch für ein Cannondale F500 entschieden - der Rahmen war einfach zu schön! Zuletzt hatte (und habe) ich immerhin ein `97er Cannondale F700 in roter Teamlackierung. Das GT Zaskar LE, mein damaliges Traumrad, war außer Reichweite... Seit Studiumsbeginn 2000 fahre ich nur noch selten Rad, da sich meine Leidenschaft verändert hatte.

Gestern hatte ich mal wieder eine Mountainbike-Tour mit einem Kumpel gemacht. Seit geraumer Zeit kauft er sich Rahmen und Komponenten zusammen, um das Traumbike, was er sich in der Jugend nie leisten konnte, zusammenzustellen. Mittlerweile türmen sich diverse Fat Chance, Breezer etc. Rahmen bei ihm zuhause. Und diese tolle Syncros, Ringlé etc. Parts, von denen ich/wir früher nur träumen konnten...

Das hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht.  Das Zaskar LE mitte der 90er war immer ein Traumrad von mir. Ein Blick bei ebay hat gleich ein herrliches Rad zu Tage gefördert.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Ori...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2eb6106b1c
Der Preis scheint mit Blick auf die teilweise edlen Komponenten erstmal nicht schlecht, wobei leider nur Standard-Laufräder, -Kurbel und -Steuersatz verbaut wurden. Allerdings will ich selbstverständlich nicht zu viel zahlen und hätte auch kein Problem, mir selber ein Rad zusammen zu bauen. Daher meine Frage: was kostet heute ein sehr gut erhaltenes Zaskar LE (entweder als Komplett-Rad) oder als Rahmen?

Zudem würde mich beiläufig interessieren, wie ein Zaskar mit leckeren XTR- und Ringlé-Komponenten in Sachen Technik, Fahrgefühl und Gewicht in Vergleich zu moderenen Mountainbikes abschneidet. Ich kenne mich absolut nicht aus. Haben will ich aber eigentlich ein Traum-Retro-MTB meiner Jugend.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## zaskarflyer (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo und, bin zwar auch neu hier, herzlich Willkommen! 
Ich fahre selber seit 1993 ein Zaskar LE und habe es gerade nach vollständigem Verschleiß der alten Komponenten neu aufgebaut. Vom Fahrverhalten ist es bei passender Federgabel genauso gut wie ein heutiges Bike. Gewicht ohne Federgabel bei gut 10kg, mit bei 10,6kg. 
Das abgebildete Bike dürfte nach 1994 gebaut worden sein und entspricht nicht ganz Deinem Traumjahrgang. Frage doch mal nach dem genauen Baujahr und Gewicht. Der Besitzer gibt doch an, Du könntest das Bike zur Probe fahren, wäre dass keine Option? Dann kannst Du auch gleich die Federgabel checken.
 Wenn Du dann immer noch vom GT-Virus angefressen bist, würde ich einen Kauf überlegen und noch versuchen, beim Preis zu handeln.
Ansonsten ein 93er GT Zaskar LE ballburnished suchen und suchen und suchen und....kaufen!
Viel Erfolg, Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (27. Juni 2011)

Da in D immer mehr Geld fürn Zaskar verlangt und ausgegeben wird würde ich es mal drüben auf der Insel probieren.
Da gehen Zaskars zu nem Schnäppchen weg und du hast noch genügend Geld für schöne Retroparts.

Die von dir gezeigte Ebayauktion ist viel zu teuer.

Bsp:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gt-Zaskar-Mountain-Bike-/270772799382?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item3f0b510796


----------



## Rahbari (27. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Input!

In der Tat scheint man in England sehr günstig an Zaskars zu kommen - das bestätigt auch ein Blick auf retrobike.co.uk Allerdings scheint das bei ebay verlinkte Rad nahezu im Neuzustand zu sein.  Werde mal schauen, ob man den Verkäufer runterhandeln kann. Unter Zeitdruck bin ich nicht, sodass ich in Ruhe schauen kann...

Weitere Frage: ich bin 187cm groß und habe eine Schritthöhe von knapp 90 cm. Welche Rahmengröße kommt da in Frage? Unterscheiden sich die Rahmengrößen nach Modelljahren?


----------



## zaskarflyer (28. Juni 2011)

Auch das britische Zaskar ist aus einer Serie deutlich nach 1993. Sonst würde die riesige Federgabel nicht passen. Das 93er Zaskar hat 39cm Einbauhöhe, eine kleine Federgabel mit sechs Zentimeter Federweg verschiebt die Höhe schon auf plus 42cm und verändert damit das Fahrverhalten.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Rahbari (28. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.  Ich bin allerdings nicht auf ein bestimmtes Modelljahr festgelegt. Wichtiger sind mir der Zustand, die Ausstattung und die Farbe/Decals. Ball Burnished ist mein Favorit...


----------



## Kint (28. Juni 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Input!
> In der Tat scheint man in England sehr günstig an Zaskars zu kommen - das bestätigt auch ein Blick auf retrobike.co.uk Allerdings scheint das bei ebay verlinkte Rad nahezu im Neuzustand zu sein.  ...



Naja das mit dem Neuzustand ist bei Zaskars so ne Sache. 
Da es die Kleber git, und die oberfläche poliersessions erlaubt kann man nem Rahmen ganz schwer die echten km ansehen. 
Und selbst wenns neu wäre:
Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren ein 95er, wortwörtliches NIB, ein niemals vom Händler zusammengebautes Zassi in den USA verpasst. das lief für ca 500 aus. Alle full XTR Komponenten noch auf dem Pappträger vom karton, etc. 

Das verlinkte Rad ist selbst für den Zustand sicherlich 300 zu teuer. Gefühlt könnte man den Preis auch halbieren, aber da reden wir dann davon was Kenner des Marktes für die Einzelteile zahlen. 

Wenn mans durchkalkuliert kann man das Rad hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-Kult-B...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43a7dd50b7

vom Wert ungefähr ähnlich einschätzen. Ist halt nicht so schön bunt. Der PReis war reell. 

Und wer Zeit hat zu warten und sucht, und bereit ist zu fahren, der findet auch Schnapper:
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-/140562239846?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item20ba299166



zaskarflyer schrieb:


> Auch das britische Zaskar ist aus einer Serie deutlich nach 1993. Sonst würde die riesige Federgabel nicht passen. Das 93er Zaskar hat 39cm Einbauhöhe, eine kleine Federgabel mit sechs Zentimeter Federweg verschiebt die Höhe schon auf plus 42cm und verändert damit das Fahrverhalten.
> Gruß Mike...



Das britische dürfte ein 96er sein. Die Kleber sind nicht original udn falsch angebracht.
Die Rahmengeo hat sich trotz Federgabeln 93-96 nicht verändert afair, und natürlich ist ein Rad das mit ner 395er bologna ausgestattet ist wendiger als eins mit ner 8cm Judy, dennoch erachte ich den Unterschied zwischen 39 und 42 bei zassis der Jahrgänge eher als marginal. 
Nicht zuletzt weil ichs selbst so fahre. 

Die DC gabel in dem Rad ist eine 98 (99er?) Judy Xl mit 10cm Federweg. 
Was man nicht vergessen sollte ist dass DC Gabeln bei gleichem Federweg geringer bauen als SC Gabeln, von daher dürfte daas Rad zwar an der Grenze des fahrbaren sein, aber mit ordentlich sag gerade noch gehen. 
Die optische Vergewaltigung des Rades bleibt unbestritten... 


und nochmals @ Rahbari:
Decals kann man nachkaufen zumindest viele Jahrgänge.
Farbe ist ein anderes Thema, wenns bb sein soll aber irrelevant, die Rahmen lassen sich perfekt aufpolieren - eben auch nicht ungefährlich.

Wenn Du derart offen an die Sache rangehst (jahr egal und bb als Favorit) und zudem evtl selbst aufbauen willst, dann ist das eingangs verlinkte völlig überteuert für Dich, da Du dich in der breitesten Masse des Angebots bewegst.


----------



## Rahbari (28. Juni 2011)

@ Kint:

Ganz herzlichen Dank für Deine sehr interessanten Infos!

Eine Frage an alle, die sich schon länger mit Youngtimer-Bikes beschäftigen: sind wir gerade oben auf der Retro-Welle (d.h. Preise besonders hoch) oder geht es sogar noch weiter aufwärts bzw. bereits abwärts? Ein Blick in die Bucht zeigt, dass die XTR-Teile der 900er Serie teurer sind als die Nachfolger, obwohl diese ja sowohl in Sachen Gewicht und Technik überlegen sind (wobei ich selbst nur die XTR-Schaltwerke 900 und 950 im Vergleich kenne).


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juni 2011)

Sommerhoch. Anfang Herbst sinken die Preise meistens, aber eben nicht immer. Auch das Angebot an Teilen steigt im Herbst etwas, meistens. Viel beobachten, ein Auge in der Bucht, eines im Klassikbasar und Du bekommst recht schnell ein Gefühl dafür was was kostet (nicht unbedingt was es wert ist).

Von den ganzen bunten CNC-Teilen halte ich persönlich nicht so viel, aber die damaligen Großserienteile sind quasi nich kaputtzukriegen. Ich habe seit letztem Sommer ca. 1000Km auf meinem `91er Xizang abgespult, alles Gelände/Berg wenig Straße, und musste zwei mal den Steuersatz nachziehen und nachfetten. Soviel zum Thema Haltbarkeit. Vom Fahrgefühl her möchte ich nichts anderes mehr fahren, seit ich das Xizang fertig habe, steht das Highendfully im Keller, kommt aber natürlich auch immer drauf an, was man so fahren möchte...

Nun viel Spaß und Erfolg bei der Suche/dem Aufbau,

Gruß, Gerrit

zwar kein Zaskar, aber weil ich es so schön finde:


----------



## Rahbari (28. Juni 2011)

@ Gerrit

Danke für Deine Einordnung!

Zufälligerweise ist mir in den letzten Stunden auch das Xizang in den Kopf gekommen. Das wäre natürlich eine tolle, exklusivere Alternative zum Zaskar...


----------



## epic2006 (29. Juni 2011)

mindestens doppelt so teuer (meist über 700,- eher 800,- für frame only), noch schwerer zu finden, eben exklusiver. Mach Eins nach dem Anderen, dann verhaut man sich auch nicht beim Preis und die Kontofalle schnappt nicht so schnell zu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (5. Juli 2011)

Leute, ich brauche schnell Unterstützung bzw. Zustimmung:

Für 600 Euro könnte ich kurzfristig wohl ein Xizang mit Komplett-950er-XTR und Rock Shox Sid Race bekommen. Rest ist Standard-Ware. Gibt es irgendetwas einzuwenden?


----------



## Kruko (5. Juli 2011)

Der Preis für ein Komplettrad ist Top. Also schnell zuschlagen, wenn alles in Ordnung ist. Schau Dir die Kettenstrebe an, ob der Rahmen einen Chainsuck hat oder sonst wo Risse hat. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit Titan. Ich habe den Kauf bis heute nicht bereut.


----------



## zaskarflyer (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Rahmengröße stimmt und Du nicht auf die Steifigkeit eines Zaskars angewiesen bist, ist das Xizang in Ordnung. Preis scheint auch stimmig zu sein.


----------



## Kint (6. Juli 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauche schnell Unterstützung bzw. Zustimmung:
> 
> Für 600 Euro könnte ich kurzfristig wohl ein Xizang mit Komplett-950er-XTR und Rock Shox Sid Race bekommen. Rest ist Standard-Ware. Gibt es irgendetwas einzuwenden?



600 zahlen manche Leute nur für den Rahmen allein. 
Es gibt Fake-xizangs - achte drauf dass der Rahmen poliert ist (glänzt) nicht matt gestrahlt, das wäre ein Lightning, und achte drauf dass GT am Abschluss des Oberrohrs eingeprägt steht. 
Mehr kann man als Schnellschuss nicht raten. 
Die üblichen technischen Defekte, keine dellen beulen risse, kein übermässiger chainsuck verstehen sich.


----------



## Rahbari (7. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Tipps! Leider verläuft die Kommunikation mit dem Verkäufer gerade schleppend...


----------



## epic2006 (7. Juli 2011)

Egal, dranbleiben, es lohnt sich, bei dem Preis allemal, da würde ich mir sogar ein zweites zulegen. 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (7. Juli 2011)

Auf einmal will der Verkäufer mehr als das Doppelte haben und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass er auf den kanarischen Inseln sitzt (d.h. Einfuhrumsatzsteuer wird fällig).


----------



## zaskarflyer (8. Juli 2011)

Steuer? Ich dachte die Kanaren gehören zur EU... das hört sich aber inzwischen mehr als seltsam an! 
Ich würde nach diesen Infos die Finger davon lassen, es sei denn, Du hast gerade Urlaub auf der betreffenden Insel gebucht und kannst Dir das Rad vor Ort ansehen und die Preisverhandlungen wieder auf Normalniveau bringen. Sieht irgendwie nach unseriöser Abzocke aus,  also viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche!


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2011)

zaskarflyer schrieb:


> Steuer? Ich dachte die Kanaren gehören zur EU... das hört sich aber inzwischen mehr als seltsam an!
> Ich würde nach diesen Infos die Finger davon lassen, es sei denn, Du hast gerade Urlaub auf der betreffenden Insel gebucht und kannst Dir das Rad vor Ort ansehen und die Preisverhandlungen wieder auf Normalniveau bringen. Sieht irgendwie nach unseriöser Abzocke aus,  also viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche!



Die Kanaren gehören zwar zu Spanien, zählt aber wie auch Helgoland zu den steuerlichen Sondergebieten. Und Abzocke ist ein Xizang-Komplettrad für 1200 Euro auch nicht. Ich würde aber auch die Finger davon lassen, da es sich sehr unseriös anhört.


----------



## zaskarflyer (10. Juli 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Auf einmal will der Verkäufer mehr als das Doppelte haben ....




Hm, Du meinst es sei keine Abzocke, wenn sich der Preis in den Verhandlungen verdoppelt? 
Was war denn dann die Grundlage seines ersten Preisangebotes? 
Oder ist Griechenland doch schuld und wir erleben gerade eine richtige Inflation?

Übrigens stimmt es tatsächlich, dass Einfuhrsteuer ab 175, 300 oder 430 Euro, je nach Quelle und Art des Einfuhrgutes, fällig wird. Die Kanaren haben einen Sonderstatus in der EU.


----------



## Rahbari (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

mein Xizang ist ja quasi fertig und eigentlich hatte ich genug von Aufbauprojekten. Nun ist mir aber noch ein Zaskar über den Weg gelaufen und ich musste zuschlagen.

Hier im Forum gibt es ja eigentlich alle Infos, die man haben muss. Was mich jedoch interessiert: Die Seriennummer meines Rahmens lautet "18" und "11966178". Dies bedeutet, dass es ein 18 Zoll Rahmen ist, der im November 1996 gebaut wurde. Was mich interessieren würde: ist es damit bereits ein Modelljahr 1997-Rahmen? Dafür sprechen auch die 97er Decals (rot). Die Frage ist deshalb relevant, weil es ja ab dem Modelljahr 1997 Unterschiede zwischen Zaskar und Zaskar LE gab (CNC Sattelstützenklemme). Mein Zaskar hat die normale schwarze GT-Klemme.

Ein paar schnelle Bilder mit dem veralteten Iphone 4:





















Danke!


----------



## UKW (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Johannes,

das ist ein 97er Modell, ich habe selbst zwei davon.
Bei einem meiner beiden gibt es sogar ein Mysterium: Laut Fahrgestellnummer ist er im Mai 97 produziert, allerdings stammt die Rechnung vom Dez 96.

Viele Grüße,

Wolfgang


----------



## Kruko (5. Oktober 2011)

Ist definitiv ein 1997 Zaskar und kein Zaskar LE. Dieses hätte die CNC Ausfallenden und -Sitzklemme. Das Zaskar hat im Modeljahr 1997 nur das CNC-gefertigte Steuerrohr


----------



## Bullfighter (5. Oktober 2011)

Hey 
Ich habe hier einen _*neuen*_ GT Sattel der sehr gut an dein Zaskar passen würde.




Bei Interesse schreib mir eine PN
Habe noch mehr Bilder


----------



## epic2006 (5. Oktober 2011)

Der Modellwechsel erfolgte meines Wissens von Oktober auf November, zumindest ist es bei den beiden 93er Rahmen so die im WG-Keller stehen.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (5. Oktober 2011)

Kann man nicht unbedingt so sagen. Mein 1998'er Zaskar hat das Produktionsdatum 0997, ist aber definitiv das neuere Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (6. Oktober 2011)

bei vielen herstellern war es immer so, daß regelmäßig auf der eurobike anfang september die neuen modelle vorgestellt und ab diesen zeitpunkt auch vertrieben wurden


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (18. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Zaskar-Begeisterte,

ich hoffe ich kann mich hier mal mit dranhängen, ich weiß, es gibt mehrere Themen in denen nach Unterschieden zwischen normalen Zaskar und dem Zaskar LE gesucht werden.

Man liest immer wieder mal was von CNC gefrästen Tretlager, was ist damit gemeint und wie soll das aussehen. Gibts da Bilder?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich mir einen Zaskar Rahmen gekauft habe in 19" und gebaut wurde er im Januar 1997.
Er hat CNC:

- Steuerrohr
- Sattelklemme
- Bremssteg
- Ausfallenden

Ich frag mich was beim TL CNC gefräst sein soll? 
Mein 18" Zaskar von 11/´96 hat keinerlei CNC Elemente und das TL sieht genauso aus wie bei meinem Neuerwerb.
Allerdings ist der 19" Rahmen 80g leichter als mein 18 Zöller!

Danke für Eure Tipps und Aufklärung.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## butsche2002 (10. April 2012)

Hallo,
möchte mein Zaskar le team 1999 entlacken und kugelpolieren lassen !!
Ist das technisch möglich ??? hat jemand Erfahrung ???


vielen Dank !!


----------

